# How to check cable modem to see if it is bad?



## jmy2469

My internet connection has been constantly droppind and then connecting.
All thelights on my modem are lit solid. The modem is a Motorola SB 4100. I know this is an outdated modem. How would I be able to check to see if the modem is bad? I have tried multiple times to reset it and no luck. I just wait and the computer connection comes back,but it drops again.I do not even remember when the last time was that I have had a solid internet connection


----------



## Near

everytime you lose connection is there any lights flashing?

possible ISP problem

modem will be defective if power light turns red, all lights went off or constantly rebooting, too hot/warm. some modems need firmware upgrade as well.

It might not be the modem, sometimes cables or wiring problem, outside prob like phone box or NIC gone bad.

try calling your provider and have them check your line. ^^


----------



## jmy2469

It is weird, sometimes the lights do flash when the connection drops.
The past 2 times,everything was lit solid,like the connection was fine


----------



## Near

can you tell me the name of the lights that flashed?


----------



## jmy2469

The receive,send and online lights would flash


----------



## johnwill

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## jmy2469

Ok, thanks for the info. I am at work right now. When I get home,and if I have an internet connection, I will post the results


----------



## jmy2469

1st test- http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2525587
2nd test-http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2525598
3rd test-http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2525602


----------



## johnwill

Looks OK to me. If it drops out occasionally, it could be either the modem or the ISP.


----------

